# Ayuda con planta de vehiculo



## moisesdiaz86 (Abr 21, 2012)

Buenas noches estimados colegas electronicos.... Soy estudiande de los ultimos semestres de ingenieroia electronica, y bueno les traigo un pequeÑo problemita... Tengo un aplificador de carros lanzar pro proab700.1. El problema es que luego de encendido, a los pocos segundos entra en proteccion "protection" (led rojo), visualmente no tiene ningun componente daÑado, saque todos los elementos de salida, y hay unos diodos de alta frecuencia tipos fmg22s y fmg22r, al quitar estos elementos, ya no entra en proteccion el empli, pero no suena... Que puedo hacer??? Los transistores de salida bjt y fets estan buenos.... Agradezco sus cometarios... Gracias de ante mano...


----------



## fausto garcia (Abr 22, 2012)

Saludos compañero 

Checa este link ahi se trata un tema similar al que expones 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/etapa-potencia-blaupunk-funde-fusibles-59540/

Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Abr 22, 2012)

Tu planta tiene dañado la etapa de amplificacion, si no se ve algo dañado, tendras que determinar cuantos canales tiene y aislarlos para probarlos asi encontraras el canal que esta dañado, luego a buscar lo que se ha malogrado en ella.


----------



## moisesdiaz86 (Abr 22, 2012)

Gracias estimado amigo por tu aporte. 

Bueno, aqui subo algunas fotos para ver si me pueden ayudar, realmente no revise los mosfets...

Los componentes involucrados en la salida son: Los transistores bjt, a un polo de la salida y los diodos que mencione anteriormente, al otro polo de la salida... Cuando se enciende, a los 2 o 3 seg. Se coloca en protection... Que me recomiendan???


----------



## moisesdiaz86 (Abr 22, 2012)

Buenas tardes amigos, de nuevo con noticias... Saque los mosfets... Conecte los diodos y listo, no se dispara... Ahora al conectar nuevamente cualquier mosfet se dispara... Son 8... Son irf3205... Al probarlos afuera estan aparentemente bien... Que sera???


----------



## guarod (Abr 22, 2012)

cambia todo ls mosfet...


----------



## moisesdiaz86 (Abr 22, 2012)

Y hay alguna manera de probarlos?? No puede ser el circuito de configuracion del mosfet??? Disculpen la preguntadera pero soy nuevo en esto de reparaciones.... Saludos....


----------



## zopilote (Abr 22, 2012)

Lo que estas haciendo es quitar los mosfet de la fuente  y no es la manera, quita todos los transistores 2SC3856 y 2SA1492 o en su defecto los junper que van de la fuente partida  +/-30V (o el que tengas) a los colectores de los transistores, eso desabilita toda la etapa amplificadora.  Si al darle 12V sigue el led de proteccion prendido, avisa. Y ya que haz quitado los mosfet revisalos individualmente antes de volverlos a soldar.


----------



## moisesdiaz86 (Abr 22, 2012)

SALUDOS AMIGO ZOPILOTE, ESO FUE LO PRIMERO QUE HICE... PROBE LOS TRANSISTORES AFUERA Y SIRVEN TODOS (2SC3856 y 2SA1492) Y SEGUIA LA FALLA...


----------



## fausto garcia (Abr 23, 2012)

Saludos compañero 

Creo que empezaste mal, en  el link que te pase, te indica que el primer paso es separar las dos etapas y la unica manera es haciendo lo que dice el compañero zopilote (por los jumpers, puentes o como se te ocurra llamarlos) asi evitas dañar la otra etapa (generalmente se daña primero la etapa de amplificacion) no se que tanto hayas experimentado con tu ampli, por lo que dices empezaste al revez.
Lo que quitaste son los 4 diodos Schottky dobles, y un capacitor electrolitico, colocalos otra vez y quita los 2jumpers, alimenta la fuente y checa el funcionamiento, si arranca bien y el voltaje en las patas de los electroliticos esta correcto, queda descartada la etapa de fuente.
Desafortunadamente la etapa de amplificacion es mas compleja, por lo que veo es una etapa monofonica clase AB  y supongo que los 700w que dice dar son a 2Ω o a 1Ω,  y esas configuraciones, que generan mucha temperatura, acortan significativamente la vida de los transistores de salida, ya que solo un pequeño desequilibrio de temperatura o en la impedancia de los parlantes o un pico musical algo prolongado y adios ampli (transistores de salida , drivers, resistencias o diodos abiertos etc)claro en el peor de los casos.
Sugiero que hagas lo que te decimos y con un poco de paciencia, fotos detalladas y mucha suerte, tu ampli puede volver a la vida. 
Aqui un adjunto de los jumpers que debes quitar

Saludos


----------



## moisesdiaz86 (Abr 23, 2012)

Gracias amigo fausto... Como dije soy nuevo en esto de la reparacion... Ya coloque los diodos, solo tengo afuera los mosfets... Voy a colocarlo y quitar los jumpers y les informo... Gracias por sus ayudas estimados colegas...



De nuevo yo por aqui... Hice lo que me recomendaron...conecte todos los mosfets y quite los jumpers... Puentee con un cable y la planta se dispara es en la etapa de los c3856, fui sacando uno a uno y puenteando con un cable y resulta que saque todos, y hasta se dispara sin ningun transistor de esa etapa conectado... Ahora si es verdad que estoy mas perdido... Gracias por sus comentarios y ayudas...


----------



## moisesdiaz86 (Abr 23, 2012)

Buenas tardes amigos nuevamente con noticias.... Cerca de la salida de los 3856, habia un transistor 2sd600k, lo saque para probar, conecte los 3856 y no se dispara la planta... Coloque una corneta a la salida y se escucha un ruido cuando se esta instalando, pero al conectar una fuente de audio, no se escucha nada... De ante mano gracias por sus comentarios.... Espero sus respuestas....


----------



## fausto garcia (Abr 23, 2012)

Saludos nuevamente 

Por lo que dices en tu mensaje, supongo que la etapa de fuente esta ok, si es asi te detente por un momento y analiza estas opciones: 

1-llevar tu ampli con un tecnico experimentado en reparaciones y ahorrarte dolores de cabeza
2-enfrentar la reparacion tu mismo teniendo en cuenta tus limitaciones (falta de experiencia, instrumental etc)

Si te animas a seguir adelante te sugiero quites las dos ramas de transistores de salida (5- c3856 y 5- a1492) para no arriesgarlos a que se destruyan. 

Despues tienes que verificar las resistencias, los transistores de ajuste de bias y los excitadores (tendras que retirarlos de la placa) porque tu primer objetivo en la etapa de potencia sera, conseguir audio en los excitadores, y para eso necesitaras una bocina amplificada(similares a las que se utilizan en las pc) para verificar si tienes audio en los excitadores.

Me llama la atencion en la parte de abajo algo, que supongo es un NTC que esta desconectado, ese componente sirve para sensar la temperatura, si esta dañado o desconectado probablemente por eso se protege la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## moisesdiaz86 (Abr 23, 2012)

Gracias por sus sugerencias amigo fausto... Pero considero que todo ing. Electronico debe aprender a reparar y ya es una meta trazada asi que seguire la segunda opcion de tu sugerencia, una vez mas gracias...

Efectivamente, si es un ntc, pero ya lo conecte...

Podria explicarme mas detalladamente el paso a seguir?? Por lo que entendi, saco todos lo transistores de potencia mas los drivers, que hago luego??? Cabe destcar que los probe desmontados de la placa y estan en buenas condiciones...

Una vez mas gracias...


----------



## fausto garcia (Abr 26, 2012)

Saludos compañero 

¿ Ya has tenido algun avance?


----------



## moisesdiaz86 (May 28, 2012)

Buenas amigos... Disculpa por la tardia conexion pero los estudios no han estado faciles ultimamente... Volviendo al tema... La marca "1" alli conecte los transistores correspondientes, en la marca "3" desconecte los transistores de salida y la conexion "2" que es la de la fuente a la etapa de potencia, la desconecte... Esa parte de la fuente da 50v y me di cuenta que al conectarla con cualquiera de los transistores de salida, se iba a proteccion... Probe los transistores de salida afuera y estan buenos... Tengo 2 preguntas:

1- existe la posibilidad que los transistores esten daÑados asi afuera aparenten estar buenos?

2- que me recomiendan hacer ahora?? Ya he hecho lo que ustedes me dicen y nada... Aun asi seguire luchando con ese ampli...

Gracias por sus comentarios estimados amigos...



Alli esta la foto con los cambios


----------



## moisesdiaz86 (May 30, 2012)

Buenas noches amigos y colegas del foro... Aqui les tengo noticias... Ya el ampli no se dispara... Ya que aislando las variables del problema, reemplace una resistencia smd cercana a un mosfet y listo ya no dispara... Pero ahora no me da audio (cuando no es una cosa es otra pero bueno...)quisiera saber sus consejos para seguir con la labor de reparacion... De ante mano muchas gracias por sus aportes


----------



## Tacatomon (May 30, 2012)

Ok, al parecer la fuente de poder del amplificador ya no está mandando señales de protección... Y he de suponer que ya colocaste todos los transistores y probaste de nuevo, pero ahora no te da señal de salida.

¿Como es que mediste los transistores de salida?

Si la fuente de poder trabaja perfectamente, alguno de los transistores de salida está en corto.
Por cierto, ¿Cuanto voltaje provee la fuente?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (May 30, 2012)

moisesdiaz86 dijo:


> Buenas noches estimados colegas electronicos.... Soy estudiande de los ultimos semestres de ingenieroia electronica, y bueno les traigo un pequeÑo problemita... Tengo un aplificador de carros lanzar pro proab700.1. El problema es que luego de encendido, a los pocos segundos entra en proteccion "protection" (led rojo), visualmente no tiene ningun componente daÑado, saque todos los elementos de salida, y hay unos diodos de alta frecuencia tipos fmg22s y fmg22r, al quitar estos elementos, ya no entra en proteccion el empli, pero no suena... Que puedo hacer??? Los transistores de salida bjt y fets estan buenos.... Agradezco sus cometarios... Gracias de ante mano...


revisa bien las resistencias mas bajas las que van conectada  a los transistores de salida por los emisores pasa q cuando una esta abierta la planta se pone en proteccion si todas estan buenas deves revisar detalladamente cada componente de la etapa de salida espero te sirva este dato


----------



## moisesdiaz86 (May 30, 2012)

HOLA ESTIMADO COLEGA Tacatomon, LOS TRANSISTORES DE SALIDA SON BJT, LOS PROBE CON EL MULTIMETRO EN LA SELECCION DE DIODOS Y ESTAN BUENOS... LA FUENTE EN VACIO TIENE APROXIMADAMENTE +-70 V, CON LA SALIDA CONECTADA ES +-63... EL AMPLI TIENE UNA CONEXION DONDE MONITOREA VOLTAJE Y AMPERAJE, EL AMPLI SIN PARLANTE, MANTIENE EL VOLTAJE DE ENTRADA ES APROXIMADAMENTE 12V, AL CONECTAR UN PARLANTE, SE ESCUCHA UN RUIDO CONSTANTE Y LA TENSION DE ALIMENTACION DEL AMPLI BAJA A 7,1... SERA EFECTO DE CARGA? QUE OPINIONES TIENEN? DE ANTE MANO GRACIAS COLEGAS



Gracias colega adjcp... Si  efectivamente habia una resistencia que estaba provocando la falla ya la sustitui, me tarde algo por que apenas estoy empezando a trabajar con smd, y trantando de realizar un buen trabajo y algo de estetica de principiante jejeje... Saludos colegas


----------



## Tacatomon (May 30, 2012)

Cuando el altavoz hace el "Ruido constante" ¿Cuantos voltios en DC hay en los bornes del altavoz?


----------



## moisesdiaz86 (May 30, 2012)

Colega tacatomon.... Solo al conectar el altavoz, baja la tension de 12v a 7,1  y se empieza a escuchar el ruido, el voltaje es de 1vdc en los bornes del parlante


----------



## Tacatomon (May 30, 2012)

Es probable que ahora el amplificador te esté oscilando. A menos que la fuente que uses para probar el amplificador sea muy chica.

¿De que valor son las resistencias de Emisor y que voltaje cae sobre ellas? (Las blancas grandes cerámicas cerca de los transistores de salida?


----------



## djwash (May 30, 2012)

Para probar esas potencias con una fuente de 12V 3A es suficiente, si todo va bien funcionara correctamente solo que a baja potencia, al subirle un poco recortará, pero funcionara al fin, si algo anda mal dificilmente quemaras algo con 3A, lo mas seguro es que la tension caiga...

Puedes poner una fuente mas grande, pero te aconsejo que pongas una lampara en serie en la alimentación del ampli, de unos 12V 21W o 35W...


----------



## moisesdiaz86 (May 30, 2012)

Las resistencias de potencia son de 0.1ohm y el voltaje es 0.05... Que causaria que un ampli oscile? Como se determina? Gracias colega tacatomon



djwash dijo:


> para probar esas potencias con una fuente de 12v 3a es suficiente, si todo va bien funcionara correctamente solo que a baja potencia, al subirle un poco recortará, pero funcionara al fin, si algo anda mal dificilmente quemaras algo con 3a, lo mas seguro es que la tension caiga...
> 
> Puedes poner una fuente mas grande, pero te aconsejo que pongas una lampara en serie en la alimentación del ampli, de unos 12v 21w o 35w...



la estoy probando con una fuente de pc, pues su voltaje es estable y su corriente es de unos 8amp... Gracias estimado colega


----------



## Tacatomon (May 30, 2012)

Oscilaciones causadas por transistores con fugas y condensadores  cerámicos dañados o fuera de rango usados para compensar la capacidad  miller de los drivers y pre-drivers. Se da uno cuenta de esto por que la  etapa calienta desde que se enciende y sin hacer nada, y comunmente se  quema la red zobel de salida conformada por una Resistencia de bajo  valor y un condensador a tierra.

Otra prueba más: ¿Que voltajes tienes entre las ramas de la fuente sin carga y con carga?

Supongo que cuando pruebas, lo haces con el amplificador montado en su chasis y todos los transistores adosados al disipador...


----------



## moisesdiaz86 (May 30, 2012)

colega tacatomon... LA FUENTE CON LA SALIDA CONECTADA Y SIN PARLANTE TIENE +-55V, LA SALIDA CON EL PARLANTE CONECTADO, EMPIEZA A BAJAR HASTA QUE SE APAGA EL AMPLI... VOLVI A REVISAR LAS SALIDAS Y LOS DRIVERS, Y TODO ESTA BIEN....


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (May 31, 2012)

moisesdiaz86 dijo:


> HOLA ESTIMADO COLEGA Tacatomon, LOS TRANSISTORES DE SALIDA SON BJT, LOS PROBE CON EL MULTIMETRO EN LA SELECCION DE DIODOS Y ESTAN BUENOS... LA FUENTE EN VACIO TIENE APROXIMADAMENTE +-70 V, CON LA SALIDA CONECTADA ES +-63... EL AMPLI TIENE UNA CONEXION DONDE MONITOREA VOLTAJE Y AMPERAJE, EL AMPLI SIN PARLANTE, MANTIENE EL VOLTAJE DE ENTRADA ES APROXIMADAMENTE 12V, AL CONECTAR UN PARLANTE, SE ESCUCHA UN RUIDO CONSTANTE Y LA TENSION DE ALIMENTACION DEL AMPLI BAJA A 7,1... SERA EFECTO DE CARGA? QUE OPINIONES TIENEN? DE ANTE MANO GRACIAS COLEGAS
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias colega adjcp... Si  efectivamente habia una resistencia que estaba provocando la falla ya la sustitui, me tarde algo por que apenas estoy empezando a trabajar con smd, y trantando de realizar un buen trabajo y algo de estetica de principiante jejeje... Saludos colegas


 dime una cosa despues de cambiar la resistencia el ampli sigue poniendose en proteccion?
 ya la tenes casi lista, si tienes voltaje dc en los bornes de la salida es porq uno de los finales esta malo. 
otra cosa aqui esta prohibido gritar osea escribir todo con letras mayusculas


----------



## moisesdiaz86 (May 31, 2012)

no ya no se coloca en proteccion... disculpe por las mayusculas colega... que me recomienda hacer??? gracias de ante mano a todos por sus comentarios...


----------



## zopilote (May 31, 2012)

Las fuentes de Pc no dan la suficiente corriente para un planta de potencia como la que tienes, y al momento de inyectarle audio, debe ser la fuente de pc la que se apaga.
 Y si es un voltaje DC que sale en la toma de parlantes, eso significa que algo se averio, debe ser algo como un condensador o peor aun un transistor pequeño.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (May 31, 2012)

moisesdiaz86 dijo:


> no ya no se coloca en proteccion... disculpe por las mayusculas colega... que me recomienda hacer??? gracias de ante mano a todos por sus comentarios...


primero dime si chequeaste los transistores montados en la placa. si es asi deves sacarlos uno a uno e ir midiendolos tanto la salida como los driver, si pones fotos creo que te puedo ayudar mejor






moisesdiaz86 dijo:


> 1- existe la posibilidad que los transistores esten daÑados asi afuera aparenten estar buenos?
> 
> 2- que me recomiendan hacer ahora?? Ya he hecho lo que ustedes me dicen y nada... Aun asi seguire luchando con ese ampli...


si mi amigo yo e lidiado con transistores que al medirlos estan bien pero al meterle voltage se ponen en fuga


----------



## moisesdiaz86 (May 31, 2012)

Siguiendo la recomendacion del amigo adjcp, fui sacando transistor por transistor en ambas etapas, y resulta que al sacar todos los transistores a1492 ya el ampli no manda el sonido constante y tratando de hacer tierra (algo normal para probar entradas de los ampli, colocando el dedo en la entrada rca), no hacia ruido pero en un integrado si hizo el comun ruido de tierra... dejo la foto del integrado que creo que es un operacional y otras partes del circuito donde si hace la tierra... pero ojo, la imagen que les enviare es sin ningun transistor a1492


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 1, 2012)

si el ruido constante se escucha como un zumbido pueden ser dos cosas un corto o los operacionales del preamplificador estan dañados.
 hay un condensador el cual es la entrada del amplificador se encarga de comunicar la salida del preamplificador con la entrada de la etapa de amplificacion quitalo, luego toca con un dedo donde estaba puesto o le metes señal de audio asi sabras que etapa es la que te esta dando problemas


----------



## moisesdiaz86 (Jun 1, 2012)

amigo adjcp, efectivamente si, en esos condensadores hay señal de audio, le coloque el dedo y suena y le coloque una fuente de audio y tembien suena, pero al conectar cualquiera de los transistores a1492, empieza el zumbido.... gracias por sus comentarios...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 1, 2012)

bueno ya sabes donde esta el problema revisa cuidadosamente los componentes que se conectan con el A1492 ya casi la tienes y mide bien con el texter el A1492


----------



## moisesdiaz86 (Ago 24, 2012)

amigos luego de tanto batallar, decidi rendirme y rediseñar el ampli, solo usando la fuente de poder y diseñando la etapa de potencia de audio por mi cuenta... saludos...!!!!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ago 24, 2012)

no hermano no hagas eso vale no te rindas cambia los operacionales y los a1492


----------

